# Don't need smoking



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

I recently ceased smoking..
I will not make claims that overcoming the physiological and psychological dependency was straightforward, but I do however see a flaw in the general view of the process.

What I am disgruntled about is the general language used when one is attending to resolving the addiction. People use terms like 'quit' and 'stop' or even 'giving up'. These terms have generally negative connotations. Whilst this is not inaccurate in terms of the goal.. I take issue with the fact that negativity (even if only conceptual) exists in a positive and affirmative action..

I realized that the process is more rewarding when one reminds them self that nicotine is an exception to normal biochemistry. And this realization when turned into an "affirmation" is rather more helpful than considering it as a health or social _problem_.

So for anyone with qualms about smoking, or issues with ceasation of the addiction/habit.. I assert that anyone is fine without smokes and it helps to remind oneself of that.

Thanks.


----------



## matilda (May 21, 2009)

Wow. I shall most certainly keep this in mind. 

Interesting insight. Thanks.


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Yes, I think it's better not to start smoking, no matter how big the temptation...rather take up another habit that isn't harmful health wise.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Closet Extrovert said:


> Yes, I think it's better not to start smoking, no matter how big the temptation...rather take up another habit that isn't harmful health wise.


True. This info is rather useful to those who are not smoking, but talking health is less influential on someone who happens to smoke.


----------



## Sleepy (Jan 18, 2009)

I have been without smoking for 5 days now. What happened was that I got sick, a fever, and something must have happened to my metabolism because suddently I didnt want any cigarettes anymore. I hope I can continue this way, I mean after the fever is gone. This way of quitting seems to work for me. I have tried arguing with myself but it didnt work.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Yay! Me proud of you !


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Kudos, Neph and Sleepy! 

Neph, you are absolutely right. The more we hear and read about how hard it is to stop smoking, the more I think we psych ourselves out and make it that much harder. I found hypnosis CD's very helpful. They tend to focus on affirmations rather than negative statements. "I love breathing fresh air." "I am healthy, relaxed, and smoke-free." "I love my life as a non-smoker." 

Good luck to all aspiring non-smokers, and to those who have succeeded, well done!


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

NephilimAzrael said:


> True. This info is rather useful to those who are not smoking, but talking health is less influential on someone who happens to smoke.


Yes, unfortunately that is true. I suppose even if a person was short on money, they'd still buy their cigarettes. My mom has to have her cigarettes, even if she is short on money...


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

I want my cigarettes, i enjoy smoking. I do not worry about the health issues, i have no intention on living a long life among all these 'humans'. Gives me something to do, and relieves stress when i do happen to be under some. 

Congrats to Neph, and good luck Sleepy in keeping it up if you really want to quit. All it takes imo is just the want to quit, so congrats and good luck to all those who want.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Closet Extrovert said:


> Yes, I think it's better not to start smoking, no matter how big the temptation...rather take up another habit that isn't harmful health wise.


I started so I could quit after getting crazy addicted.

And it's funny that's how you did it. I'm "quitting" now and a similar thought makes it easier whenever I _crave_. It's worded a bit different though, it's more like "It's fucking stupid you want a cigarette right now."

I keep getting really drunk and cheating though. Whatevz.


----------



## turbomursu (Apr 14, 2009)

i've been smoke free for 3 weeks now after smoking more than half of my life. i've got those "mood drugs" on prescription and they help a lot. i haven't had any side effects (depression, suicide risk, hallucinations) yet, but i'm looking forward to those hallucinations 

i don't feel i'm missing out on anything, except those social gatherings some call smoke breaks. i still attend them chewing gum or something like that, but for now i don't feel like i'd start smoking again. if i get that feeling to light up one, i start thinking myself as a recovering alcoholic or crack addict. then i don't feel like lighting up any more... i did quit because we're having another baby in november and i thought it would be a good time to kick the habit.

it's not that hard, but you have to try a few times and then just decide (in advance) to not to smoke. i set a date for one week ahead when i'd quit. 2nd of may. haven't touched one since.

good luck for all trying to quit or in the process.


----------

